
Show HN: A Site to Compare GitHub Alternatives(Hosted on GitHub) - regg
https://gitcomp.com/
======
app4soft
Why there no _repo.or.cz_ [0] in the list yet?

Also, check _GitHosting – Git SCM Wiki_ [1] and _Awesome GitHub Alternatives_
[2] pages, that include much wider lists.

[0] [http://repo.or.cz](http://repo.or.cz)

[1]
[https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitHosting](https://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitHosting)

[2] [https://github.com/ianchanning/awesome-github-
alternatives](https://github.com/ianchanning/awesome-github-alternatives)

------
laomona
i thought gitlab has unlimited private repo's?

